# gender and age?



## Budgie_plays (Oct 20, 2020)

What is the gender and the age of my budgies?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

They all appear to be males.

They all appear to be less than 4 months old, since they have baby bars still on their foreheads and have not gone through the first moult.

Please do not take your budgies outside, it is extremely dangerous and you can easily lose them if they decided to take off (Even if their wings are clipped) or a predator can grab one before you even know what happened.


----------



## Budgie_plays (Oct 20, 2020)

I keep a good eye on my birds at all time and this one has blue and the green on the left I think might be a girl form what I read


----------



## blas (Sep 18, 2020)

They look so cute! You have great pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgie_plays (Oct 20, 2020)

The pictures are from my phone camera


----------

